# Expat Prices



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

An interesting observation.

We need to put up 23 meter mesh fence in the garden to fence off so we can separate dogs. We have got 3 quotes, all from English companies/self employed. All have quoted on the same. 23 meter 1,50 m high galvanized and plastic coated green mesh fence, galvanized poles, with a 2 meter double gate .

Now the interesting thing. Quote 1. 1400€. Quote 2. 580 €. Quote 3. 480 €

wonder what price we had got from a Cypriot company?

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> An interesting observation.
> 
> We need to put up 23 meter mesh fence in the garden to fence off so we can separate dogs. We have got 3 quotes, all from English companies/self employed. All have quoted on the same. 23 meter 1,50 m high galvanized and plastic coated green mesh fence, galvanized poles, with a 2 meter double gate .
> 
> ...


Anders - for quote from Cypriot, I am told to send you to speak to Andreas in the sandwich van at the end of the road! Apparently he has a mate who does fences?

Otherwise I reckon the last English quote looks quite competitive.

David


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

buster12 said:


> Anders - for quote from Cypriot, I am told to send you to speak to Andreas in the sandwich van at the end of the road! Apparently he has a mate who does fences?
> 
> Otherwise I reckon the last English quote looks quite competitive.
> 
> David


Hi!

We have ordered it today already. I know what the fence and poles cost so there is already not much left for 2 days work.

But thanks anyway

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

No problem -took me a while to get the information from my contact!


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Anders - I'd love to know who you chose in the end?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

hiatusxenia said:


> Anders - I'd love to know who you chose in the end?


I can give you his name when he has started. He does a lot of work on the bases and is a friend of one of our dog boarding customers. They will start the 30th Sep

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> An interesting observation.
> 
> We need to put up 23 meter mesh fence in the garden to fence off so we can separate dogs. We have got 3 quotes, all from English companies/self employed. All have quoted on the same. 23 meter 1,50 m high galvanized and plastic coated green mesh fence, galvanized poles, with a 2 meter double gate .
> 
> ...


I must be missing something here in understanding you. You say you got 3 quotes from English companies and then ask about the Cypriot quote.

Pete


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm guessing this is intended as a comment on the price Cypriots charge foreigners and their quote was in a different ball-park.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> I'm guessing this is intended as a comment on the price Cypriots charge foreigners and their quote was in a different ball-park.


Sorry, what I meant was it would be interesting to get a Cypriot quote also when you see the difference in the English ones. But we have ordered not and hope it will be ok

Anders


----------

